# À l'entendre



## ycatalina

Hola

Necesito su opinión, por favor.
Tengo las siguientes frases en el texto _La vérité sur l'islam en France_, una tras la otra, pero en ambas tengo duda de cómo traducirlas:
*"Depuis, il a pris le maquis. A l'entendre, il est entré en résistance."*

Mis propuesta es:

"Desde entonces, se escondió.  Al ser descubierto, se resistió."

¿Qué opinan?

Gracias.
YCatalina.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que tendrás que volver a revisar la traducción.

*"Prendre le maquis"*
*echarse al monte* (loc. v.) rebelarse, abandonar una conducta sumisa y enfrentarse.
*"A l'entendre"*: si le escuchas
*"Entrer en résistance":* entrar en resistencia.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta​
Bonjour!
Tengo aquí una duda agregada sobre cómo traducir "à l'entendre".
El contexto refiere a cómo, cuando toma conciencia de ciertos enigmas, la filosofía puede pasar a ser básicamente una tarea de interrogación. 
En la medida en que se ocupa de ellos:

" -celle de ses rapports avec la philosophie passée... [et] celle d'une experience de l'Etre... à laquelle elle ne participe que... par un libre abandon à une obscurité où se verifie son pouvoir de donner à penser- la philosophie présente, à l'entendre, se change en interrogation pure". 

La idea es clarísima: porque la filosofía presente se ocupa de sus relaciones enigmáticas con la filosofía pasada y de esta peculiar experiencia del Ser, puede transformarse en una interrogación pura. ¡Pero lo enigmático aquí resulta para mí simplemente este "à l'entendre"! No logro captar exactamente a quién refiere... ¿"De oírla"? ¿"Si se la oye"? No me parece. ¿No habrá en juego aquí otro de los matices del verbo?

A ver qué les parece...


----------



## swift

Hola León:

Algunos apuntes:

- Si se la escucha.
- Si se le da crédito.

Espera otros comentarios, por favor.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

El Trésor define esta locución como: "Si on l'en croit".
Ahora bien, una traducción muy literal no me agrada. Estaba pensando en "de ser así" o "en caso de ser así". También en "en ese caso". Pero lo que me detiene es que la expresión francesa pone más énfasis en lo subjetivo que en lo subjetivo. 
Y hay una expresión similar en castellano que me anda dando vueltas y se me escapa, ay...


----------



## karpusi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, me gustaría saber cómo se puede traducir al castellano la expresión "à vous entendre". Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Karpusi y bienvenido al foro:

Como verás si lees este hilo desde el principio, depende un poco de la frase... y no nos la has dado.  Tampoco conocemos el contexto y debes explicarlo siempre que planteas una pregunta.

Podría ser: por lo que dice/manifiesta; si debemos hacerle caso; cualquiera que le esté escuchando...

Pero también, ya que no sabemos en qué caso lo quieres emplear, podría ser: para que se lleven bien.

Como ves, son posibilidades bien distintas.

¿Nos aclaras el tema y la frase, por fa? Para modificar tu mensaje anterior, pulsa en botón EDIT al final del mismo y añade lo que necesitamos: el contexto + la frase original entera.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## karpusi

Hola Gévy,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Ésta es la frase de donde procede la 
expresión (forma parte de una entrevista sobre el agua a un experto en la materia): 

A vous entendre, ni la privatisation, totale ou partielle, ni la régie publique ne semblent avoir été des solutions​satisfaisantes. Comment peut-on, aujourd'hui, faciliter l'accès à l'eau potable des pays en développement?


Merci beaucoup encore une fois!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pregunto a los más expertos y entendidos: ¿puede ser "a su juicio" o "según/de acuerdo con su criterio"? "Entendre" tiene ese matiz de uso "culto", "interpretar", que parece ser el que prima aquí... Se me ocurre también: "para usted" o "de acuerdo con usted".


----------



## swift

Buenas noches León:



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿puede ser "a su juicio" o "según/de acuerdo con su criterio"?


No lo creo. Más bien, "à vous entendre" indica que "quien escucha" a esa persona podría hacerse tal idea. Por ello creo que esta propuesta de Gévy es la más apropiada:

_Cualquiera que lo esté escuchando/que lo escuche..._

En Costa Rica, es muy común la expresión "quien lo oye diría que...".


> "Entendre" tiene ese matiz de uso "culto", "interpretar", que parece ser el que prima aquí... Se me ocurre también: "para usted" o "de acuerdo con usted".


De nuevo, discrepo de tu interpretación. No se trata de ningúna otra acepción que la de "escuchar".

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Si tú lo dices... Pero con ese "ni...ni" me parecía más plausible lo otro. En fin, acepto con gusto...


----------



## Misssy06

Hola,

Bueno, en realidad nunca me había planteado el sentido real de "à l'entendre" o "à vous entendre"... Ahora bien, acabo de leer algo en el Larousse:


> À l'entendre : si on l'écoute, si on le croit.



O sea que se puede entender también como "si se le cree", no?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Exacto. Si se lo oye = Si se le cree = Si es como dice/expresa... Por eso, si bien no es una opción literal, yo pensaba en posibilidades como las que señalé anteriormente...


----------



## Johnsyncrony

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
salu quelqu'un peut m'aider...

A les entendres je portais depuis toujours ce nom bien de chez nous.

No entiendo que significa alli entendre, como sustantivo... ¿habladurías?


----------



## Paquita

Como lo puedes deducir de los mensajes anteriores, se trata de la expresión:
à m'entendre
à t'entendre
à l'entendre
à nous entendre
...

Si fuera un sustantivo en plural, "entendre" se escribiría con una ese final


----------



## Johnsyncrony

tiene una ese ¿no? bueno creo que eso es una "s", igual no es claro su hilo de respuestas, de todas maneras gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Johnsyncrony:

No hay ningún substantivo, sino un verbo infinitivo precedido de un prombre personal. "Les" no es un artículo, = las/les/los en español  =>oirlos, escucharlos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Creo que lo de la "s" era por "entendre*s*". Pero la frase debería ser: "A les entendre"...


----------



## Johnsyncrony

exacto por qué tiene una s?? Gracias Gevy!!! eres muy amable. *** Norma 10


----------



## Paquita

Tiene una "s" porque hay un error en tu texto, nada más...

***


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, como bien señala Paquita, se trata de una falta de ortografía, simplemente. Esta S sobra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Johnsyncrony

Si tienes razón gevy ***. Gracias Gevy

Es un error del texto, el cual tiene la palabra escrita con "s"


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿"De oírla"? ¿"Si se la oye"?





swift said:


> - Si se la escucha.
> - Si se le da crédito.





Misssy06 said:


> "si se le cree"


En verdad, es una expresión un poco complicada.

El CNRTL dice:


> ♦ _À l'entendre. __Si on l'en croit. La semaine ne pouvait, à l'entendre, se passer sans que nous allions à Doncières (Proust, J. filles en fleurs,1918, p. 867)._


 Como en la cita de Proust no está claro el antecedente, y sin saberlo prácticamente todas las opciones antedichas son válidas, fui a la página 867 del primer tomo de la Recherche, y el antecedente es Bloch, que insiste en que sin más demora hay que ir a visitar a Saint-Loup a Doncières.

En este caso particular, entonces, la opción más acertada, a mi juicio, es la que da Gévy:


Gévy said:


> cualquiera que le esté escuchando...


… diría que antes de que terminara la semana debíamos ir a Doncières.

Sin embargo, me parece que es un caso particular.

Mi autor* usa bastante la expresión:

_*À l'entendre*, le stalinisme n'a rien perdu du pouvoir mythologique dont jouissait le bolchevisme.

Le régime, *à l'entendre*, se ramène à une formule de gouvernement dérivée de l'ambition d'un petit nombre de mettre en œuvre la théorie marxiste de la dictature du prolétariat et de la société sans classes.

*À l'entendre*, ses membres ne pourraient convertir leur condition de fait en un statut publiquement reconnu qu'à la faveur d'un rétablissement de la propriété privée…_

Si bien en todos estos casos, al igual que en el ejemplo de Proust, existe un antecedente inmediato (François Furet, Martin Malia, Léon Trotzky) y subjetivo, como dice León (Izquierdo, no Trotzky  ), me parece que en todos estos casos (exceptuando por supuesto el de Proust) sería más atinado emplear una expresión decididamente más impersonal:


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "de ser así" o "en caso de ser así"


* Claude Lefort


----------

